# BRP not arrived



## USexport (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi guys, I got my visa application letter emailed to me on September 25th. My brp was meant to arrive 10 business days after, but it did not. I reported it via the link that they provide in the letter, and it says that someone should be in touch within 5 business days. However, 5 business days have passed and I still haven’t heard anything. I’m wondering if anyone has been on a similar position or can suggest something that I should do that I’m not thinking of. Thanks in advance!


----------



## stewsuz2017 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi
My wife recieved her ILR decision letter on the 11th Spetember. We filled out the link report on 25th Septemeber and waited and waited. A responce didn't arrive until 14th October:-

Good Afternoon,

Thank you for your email.

Please be advised that there has been a technical issue with producing your BRP. 

This has been passed to the appropriate team who are aware and will contact you again in due course.

Patience is a virtue it seems


----------



## USexport (Feb 19, 2020)

That’s quite frustrating! I’m sorry that you’re stuck in the same position! I’ve sent an email to my MP as well. I don’t know if it’s going to help much, but I figured it’s worth a shot.


----------



## Lemmy252 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi - in exactly the same positioned. Letter on 22nd of Sept, have reported 5 or 6 on the system times now and tried to call but not getting anywhere. Quite concerned as need to travel soon.. might try MP next, please report if you have any luck!


----------



## stewsuz2017 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi,

Sent e-mails to our MP on the 2nd and 9th October respectively, got a



"Sir xxxx has asked me to thank you for writing to him. We are sorry to hear of the long wait for your Biometric Residence Permit that you are experiencing.



In order to be of assistance, Sir xxxx will raise your case with the Home Office and request a review of the circumstances you describe and a full response.



Please rest assured that we will let you know as soon as a response has been received.



Yours sincerely, Blah Blah"



Got this response a week later to a follow up e-mail :-



"Thank you for your latest email.



As of yet, we have not received a response from the Home Office regarding the status of your BRP. However, we will get back in touch once a reply has been received but please note that all Government departments are receiving an overwhelming amount of correspondence, due to the ongoing situation with Covid-19, so it may be some time before we are replied to.



Yours sincerely,



Yesterday received an automatic response e-mail for an enquiry on 2nd Oct to the .gov website concerning non delivery of BRP (The 2nd auto response since 11th September) :-



"Thank you for your email.



Please be advised that there has been a technical issue with producing your BRP.



This has been passed to the appropriate team who are aware and will contact you again in due course.



Statutory excuse for employers (Right to Work)



If your prospective employer needs assistance to establish a statutory excuse against the imposition of a civil penalty while the BRP is produced, please ask them to contact the Employer Checking Service (ECS) via an E-form on gov.uk.



The E-form can be found at Right to work



Right to Rent



If your prospective Landlord needs assistance to establish a statutory excuse against the imposition of a civil penalty while the BRP is produced please ask them to contact the Landlords Checking Service (LCS) via an E-form on gov.uk.



The E-form can be found at https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/lcs-application.ofml/



Kind regards,

xxx

BRP Delivery Team"





and the BS goes on! "Kind regards"? Are they for real?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I've read about dozens of people not receiving BRPs in time, some are well over a month and still waiting.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

clever-octopus said:


> I've read about dozens of people not receiving BRPs in time, some are well over a month and still waiting.


Hi Clever Octopus, Do you happen to know the delivery company? I just received my decision but wonder if there is any way to find tracking or delivery information? I am afraid to miss it but don't want to wait in unnecessarily as it seems unpredictable. I think you and I submitted at the same time so hope you get a decision soon too.


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm in the same position. I received my acceptance letter on 15th October and still haven't received my BRP. I moved house after submitting my application for ILR and reported this to the UKVI on 5th September. My worry is that they've attempted to deliver my BRP to my old address.

I completed the online form to report that my BRP had not arrived, and 3 days later I received an email to say they had updated my address details (almost 2 months after I reported my change of address. According to their website, this process is supposed to take 3 working days). I'm hoping it's just this issue that's delayed my BRP and I know I haven't been waiting for as long as others have but it's still frustrating nonetheless.


----------



## USexport (Feb 19, 2020)

After emailing every email address I could get my hands on, I got a reply that the caseworker who approved my visa was notified and would be in touch. The email came on Saturday and claimed the caseworker’s contact details were on my letter, which they aren’t. I used this to send another complaint email and also sent it on to my MP. I realize that this doesn’t help anyone, but my MP claims there’s a technical issue with producing BRPs that I reckon we’ve all gotten stuck in. Certainly doesn’t make it any easier, but I thought it was worth sharing. If I get an tips or find an email that gets a response faster, I’ll share it here!

In the meantime, I know they advise against booking travel but does anyone know how you get back into the UK if you leave without a BRP? I’m trying to get out to support my family back home, but it’s already been over a month. Hence, I’m looking for any alternative to get me out to them in a reasonable amount of time!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Is your trip truly necessary? Urgent/matter of life or death.......? You can't enter the US (you say you are US/NZ) and NZ is coping pretty well at the moment.


----------



## USexport (Feb 19, 2020)

Crawford said:


> Is your trip truly necessary? Urgent/matter of life or death.......? You can't enter the US (you say you are US/NZ) and NZ is coping pretty well at the moment.


It’s not life or death, but, without going into all of the personal details, my mom really needs my support as she’s a single parent to my younger sibling and struggling. Being able to support my family makes it a necessary trip to me. I wouldn’t go to all of this trouble otherwise. Also, I believe american citizens can actually enter the US, which is where I would look to go, as I know someone who lives here on the same visa as I am who arrived in the States two days ago. When I checked last week, it said that people with US passports are allowed into the country (and some special situations for foreign family members of US citizens but that needs to be checked with an embassy before booking). Unless that guidance from a couple days ago has changed and/or my friend got in by luck - it is 2020 so nothing would surprise me at this point!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

USexport said:


> It’s not life or death, but, without going into all of the personal details, my mom really needs my support as she’s a single parent to my younger sibling and struggling. Being able to support my family makes it a necessary trip to me. I wouldn’t go to all of this trouble otherwise. Also, I believe american citizens can actually enter the US, which is where I would look to go, as I know someone who lives here on the same visa as I am who arrived in the States two days ago. When I checked last week, it said that people with US passports are allowed into the country (and some special situations for foreign family members of US citizens but that needs to be checked with an embassy before booking). Unless that guidance from a couple days ago has changed and/or my friend got in by luck - it is 2020 so nothing would surprise me at this point!


As a US citizen you can certainly enter the US but if coming from the UK don't you have to go into quarantine for up to 14 days?


----------



## USexport (Feb 19, 2020)

Crawford said:


> As a US citizen you can certainly enter the US but if coming from the UK don't you have to go into quarantine for up to 14 days?


Based on what I was reading on the US immigration site, it’s a state-by-state situation. The overall guidance said you’re encouraged to stay indoors as much as possible for the first two weeks after arriving - which isn’t really a strict two week quarantine. In my opinion, that’s not a proper two week quarantine like what it says you would encounter upon returning to the UK. I wouldn’t really mind quarantining if I had to personally, but I guess some people might worry they’d spend a month quarantining (2 weeks when arriving and 2 weeks when you return). This is just based on what I read the other and what I’ve heard from people I know. I’d say it’s pretty positive for anyone considering going to the US though, especially with Christmas approaching.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

USexport said:


> Based on what I was reading on the US immigration site, it’s a state-by-state situation. The overall guidance said you’re encouraged to stay indoors as much as possible for the first two weeks after arriving - which isn’t really a strict two week quarantine. In my opinion, that’s not a proper two week quarantine like what it says you would encounter upon returning to the UK. I wouldn’t really mind quarantining if I had to personally, but I guess some people might worry they’d spend a month quarantining (2 weeks when arriving and 2 weeks when you return). This is just based on what I read the other and what I’ve heard from people I know. I’d say it’s pretty positive for anyone considering going to the US though, especially with Christmas approaching.


..... and so the virus continues to spread because people just have to go visit......


----------



## stewsuz2017 (Aug 21, 2017)

Mute point really, without your BRP you will not be allowed back into the U.K You will have to start your visa all over again on the 5 year route and pay out another £6000 odd pounds ransom to the U.K Government. My wife's younger brother in Idaho has covid but she will have been waiting for 2 months for her BRP card on the 11th November. Numerous e-mails to the Home Office Plus e-mails to our MP got us absolutley zip! I am disgusted with the faceless bureaucracy we are having to contend with from people who in a "normal job" would have been fired weeks ago.


----------



## USexport (Feb 19, 2020)

My BRP card finally arrived now! I know a lot of others are still struggling to get theirs so here are the email addresses that I used to try to help:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] (this is email address that replied to me when I reported my BRP hadn’t arrived on the website - it said not to email, but I was desperate and did anyways)
[email protected] (this is for technical issues and I complained here about the fact that you can’t use the right to work check for your passport - this is because it requires a BRP - anything is worth a shot, right?)
Also my MP who emailed twice on my behalf

I know that I probably got lucky, but, in case I didn’t, I hope these emails give you all some luck. I sent copy and paste of the same email to those addresses and emailed the complaints one quite a few times. It’s also worth mentioning that when I phoned UKVI I got a helpful woman on the line who suggested repeatedly filling out the online form for BRPs not arriving and emailing the complaints and technical issues email addresses repeatedly (please find those email addresses above) - she told me that’s all you can do other than emailing your MP.


----------



## iyachichua (Dec 21, 2020)

stewsuz2017 said:


> Hi
> My wife recieved her ILR decision letter on the 11th Spetember. We filled out the link report on 25th Septemeber and waited and waited. A responce didn't arrive until 14th October:-
> 
> Good Afternoon,
> ...


Hello! I was wondering if you already got the BRP, and if yes, how long after this email has been sent to you?


----------



## stewsuz2017 (Aug 21, 2017)

iyachichua said:


> Hello! I was wondering if you already got the BRP, and if yes, how long after this email has been sent to you?


Hi
Still waiting and have been since her decision letter of 11th September I'm afraid. Our MP has been trying to get an answer since the end of September. We are resigned to being held ransom by the Home Office and it's faceless useless bureaucrats.


----------



## mattsr71 (Mar 29, 2021)

Guys,

My VISA was approved in sept 2020 and I still have not recieved my BRP, its 6 bloody months already, I have reported to BRP system coiuntless times and I never got any proper response form them. Kindly suggest what to do next? I am litterally loosing my mind here


----------



## USexport (Feb 19, 2020)

That’s awful! I’m really sorry that you’ve had to deal with this process being unnecessarily drawn out. Have you tried emailing your MP and the home office complaints email address? I posted the complaints address higher up on this thread.


----------



## mattsr71 (Mar 29, 2021)

USexport said:


> That’s awful! I’m really sorry that you’ve had to deal with this process being unnecessarily drawn out. Have you tried emailing your MP and the home office complaints email address? I posted the complaints address higher up on this thread.


Thanks for your response,

Yes I Did all that. The only thing they say is BRP NINO team will reply when they can. I seriously dont know what to do now, I need to urgently travel


----------



## stewsuz2017 (Aug 21, 2017)

My wife's will have been waiting 7 months on 11th April for her BRP card. We have had our complaint to the Home Office upheld (It took 2 months for them to answer, not the 20 days they state online). Our MP has contacted the Home Secrectary and is still waiting for information. They stated that there has been a problem in production, but have contacted the IT team and told to just wait for news.
May I ask? Did you use the phone app for the biometric photograph?
We have family in the USA, a child. 3 Grandchildren. a Sister and 2 brothers ( one of which had Covid-19 last year). Even though we understand that we can't travel, it would stop our worrying if we were to get the card and be ready when it is safe to do so. Other than that, I'm afraid that it seems if you leave the U.K, you will not be allowed to return and have to re-apply for the 5 year ILR visa and pay the UK Home Immigration Mafia another £6000 fee.
My wife is 73 and I am 68 years old, both retired and paying taxes to HMRC and IRS on our income.


----------



## mattsr71 (Mar 29, 2021)

stewsuz2017 said:


> My wife's will have been waiting 7 months on 11th April for her BRP card. We have had our complaint to the Home Office upheld (It took 2 months for them to answer, not the 20 days they state online). Our MP has contacted the Home Secrectary and is still waiting for information. They stated that there has been a problem in production, but have contacted the IT team and told to just wait for news.
> May I ask? Did you use the phone app for the biometric photograph?
> We have family in the USA, a child. 3 Grandchildren. a Sister and 2 brothers ( one of which had Covid-19 last year). Even though we understand that we can't travel, it would stop our worrying if we were to get the card and be ready when it is safe to do so. Other than that, I'm afraid that it seems if you leave the U.K, you will not be allowed to return and have to re-apply for the 5 year ILR visa and pay the UK Home Immigration Mafia another £6000 fee.
> My wife is 73 and I am 68 years old, both retired and paying taxes to HMRC and IRS on our income.


I gave my biometrics physically by visiting UK VISA office while I was abroad. They gave me a Vignette that allowed me to enter the UK and since then ive been waiting.
May I ask what is the waiting time? Have they given any deadline? and also is there a plan B? 
I literally feel like this is some kind of imprisionment, waiting forever is so painful.


----------



## stewsuz2017 (Aug 21, 2017)

Ah I think we may be a little at cross purposes as that my wife recieved her ILR granted e-mail on September 11th 2020 at the end of her 5 year waiting term. Therefore she has been granted her indefinite Leave to Remain, but can't prove it to any Border Force Officer as she hasn't recieved her ILR BRP card. There is no "Plan B" according to the Home Office and My MP. Yes, you are being held hostage in the U.K by thoughtless and faceless bureaucrats who take the easy course and just say that the IT team are taking care of it. One only has to look at the thread on this forum about people recieving their BRP card within days of being granted ILR and FLR that this is not the case.
I have contacted the Home Office and just asked if they could give my wife a Biometrics appointment amd retake the photograph that I believe the phone App screwed up. We are not holding our breath though.
Any new ideas about this situation will be gladly accepted (new as in not Home Office e-mail addresses/MP contacts etc)
In expectation, and spending our retirement in unbearable stress and worry. Best of luck mattsr71


----------



## stewsuz2017 (Aug 21, 2017)

Just to let anyone know if they are interested:-
Wife's ILR granted letter recieved on September 11th 2020
Still waiting for BRP card delivery due to unknown IT error in production
7 months of needless worry in our retirement (73 and 68 year old)
Our MP recieved the same message as us through the MP Account Management Team UK Visas and Immigration | Home Office
No plan B,C,D or Z for that matter
Even when covid travel restrictions are lifted for travel between the U.K and U.S.A we will not be able to travel to see Children, Grandchildren,Brothers and Sister and old freinds as without a BRP card my wife would not be allowed back into the U.K
Thank you Priti Patel


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

> without a BRP card my wife would not be allowed back into the U.K


Isn't your wife a US citizen? I'm not sure why you would think she won't be allowed into the UK. She can board a plane without a visa (as US nationals do not need a visa to visit) and can normally use e-passport gates in the UK without even speaking to a BFO (though these are closed right now at Heathrow). Even if she does have to encounter a BFO, the situation is something you can explain. Bring the ILR grant letter and any other evidence you have of ILR status or attempts to get her BRP delivered. Even if she doesn't have her physical BRP, her ILR status will be on file and can enter the UK by giving biometrics (fingerprints/photo) to match her identity to the status they have in the immigration system. It's not ideal but if you really need to travel after restrictions are lifted, then it's possible.


----------



## stewsuz2017 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you for your reply cleveroctopus
So why does the Home Office tell her not to travel untill she recieves her BRP card?
I quote fro the Home Office letter



You are advised not to make any travel arrangements until you have received your Biometric Residence Permit.

The Biometric Residence Permit is a residence permit which holds your biographic and biometric information and shows your immigration status and entitlements while you remain in the United Kingdom. The permit replaces the vignette (or sticker) and ink stamps previously placed in the passports of those granted permission to remain in the United Kingdom. A leaflet will accompany the permit which will give you more information about it.

If you hold a Biometric Residence Permit (BRP) which is no longer valid, either because your right to remain has expired or it has been superseded by a further grant, you must now return it to the Home Office. You should cut the card into quarters and post it in a plain, windowless envelope. If you are returning the BRP from within the UK then please send it to: BRP Returns, P.O. Box 195, Bristol, BS20 1BT. If you are returning the BRP from outside of the UK please send it to: BRP Returns, Home Office, Conference House, Conference Avenue, Portishead Office Park, Portishead, Bristol. BS20 7LZ. You may be subject to a financial penalty of up to £1,000 if you fail to return your old BRP.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's a generic letter and they don't want people travelling without a BRP because a) not everyone will be able to board a plane without a physical visa, and b) it's extra hassle at the border for the admitting BFO. Yours is an exceptional case, and because she's a visa-free national, it IS possible for them to let your wife through at the border even though they don't want people thinking it's generally acceptable to travel without a BRP.


----------



## stewsuz2017 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you
I have just sent an e-mail to our MP stating your argument and wait a reply.
I will post here on this thread when I recieve one


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Your MP is probably going to give you the same official statement.

U. of Exeter has advice for their students in a similar situation:






Returning to the UK without your BRP | International Student Support | University of Exeter







www.exeter.ac.uk





The bottom line is that your wife has valid ILR status in the UK and it would be unlikely for her to be simply turned away as this can (relatively) easily be checked at the border, especially as she can use e-passport gates.


----------



## malharjajoo (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear that everyone faced such delays.

I'm in a similar situation where I am between switching employers
while on a skilled worker (called Tier 2 earlier) visa.

I received my visa decision on the 29th August 2022, and was told (via email)
that the BRP would arrive in 7-10 working days. It has been nearly 2 months,
and I have some travel plans urgently pending.

I have tried reporting the BRP not delivered service nearly 3 times now
on the home office website. There is no proper response other than the
standard reply ("we have passed this to a caseworker, etc ") which doesn't
help at all.

I have tried emailing on the following (thanks OP for aggregating those email ids):

[email protected]
[email protected]
but I haven't received any response from them.

I will be emailing my MP today, but does anyone have any other suggestions ?


----------



## sobie (7 d ago)

mattsr71 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My VISA was approved in sept 2020 and I still have not recieved my BRP, its 6 bloody months already, I have reported to BRP system coiuntless times and I never got any proper response form them. Kindly suggest what to do next? I am litterally loosing my mind here


I am in the same situation as well

6 months after recieving email. Reported online 4 times BRP not arrived no response and called many times...it's quite frustrating now


----------

